# INSURANCE



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

Whats the best way to deal with insurance companies regarding modifications to the gtr, i have learned that my insurance company requires a assessor to inspect all mods before they will insure


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally I'd choose another insurer. Mods can normally be declared quickly over the phone i.e. stage 2 - k&n filters, y pipe & cat back, 10% power increase, added about 50 quid to my policy on a previous GT-R.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Adrian Flux required me to declare the modifications over the phone. I also had to send a few pictures via the internet, but that was easy enough.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Personally I'd choose another insurer. Mods can normally be declared quickly over the phone i.e. stage 2 - k&n filters, y pipe & cat back, 10% power increase, added about 50 quid to my policy on a previous GT-R.


I agree, but I think the problem is that the OP is in Ireland. And I seem to get the impression that the car (any car, not just a GTR) is pretty much an item of hatred in Ireland.


----------

